# Does anyone name their frogs?



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Ive got Rainman & Reggae, Starlet (since shes started to come out more) Elid, Kashmir, Galaxy and Ms Mandelbrot.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

My son names my frogs. I name them with species, morph/locale, DOB and origin!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

What has he named them?


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

My wife named my Cobalts. The huge female is named Titus and the pudgy little male is Kimmy.

My imitator Yumbatos is referred to as Mr. Yumbatos, which is preceded by saying “domo arigato“.

Azureus initially as froglets were: Ice frog(mostly blue/finer spots), Grizz, and Panpan(larger panda spots). Grizz is no longer with them.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> Mr. Yumbatos, which is preceded by saying “domo arigato“.


Not only is this brilliant, but I now have the entire album playing in my head. Well, it is playing from a cassette tape on a Walkman, of course.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope, don't name my frogs.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah as time goes on the more i like things to be i dunno, warm. I even named my stanely's phillips. It just happens.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes, but not for sentimental reasons -- tracking individuals on spreadsheets and just being able to refer to them when talking about them to my girlfriend, for instance. It does appeal to my sense of humour but stops there, I don't think of frogs as conventional 'pets' like a dog or a cat.

I don't name hold-backs or new groups being grown and sorted by sex as their status is tentative, nor do I name offspring for sale, although they do all get tracked as 'inventory'.

It's also a lot easier to do with the species I keep, given their high visibility makes them very recognizable. If I had tanks full of undetectable ninja frogs like some keepers do, I might have a harder time of it.
*
Blackfoots*
Beast
Pepper
Ska
Oddly
Terrible T
*
Mints*
Bleach
Milkshake
Pitty
Goblin
*
Yellows*
Lemon
Peaches
Fireball
Warhol
Hobgoblin
*
Leucs*
2-Dot
3-Dot
Mysterio
Queen Dot
Rorshach


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Kmc said:


> What has he named them?


 I have no idea. I can't keep track. I don't think it's even the same frog each time.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I just got my leucs Thursday. Harry and Sally from the movie When Harry Met Sally. 
So, until they can be distinguished male or female.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

Here’s a rare photo of Waif, calling. And Aphrogdite (‘cause of the little heart on his side), but we just call him Dite.


----------



## Christine86 (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, I have Sumo and Green Sumo.... Because it looks like they have this sumo wrestlers pants on


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I only ever named one of my frogs. He was a fine spot azureus with three prominent dots along his back so he was Orion. That's it though.

The only pic of him I could find.


----------



## Virgil Cummings (Apr 12, 2021)

I got Virgil, 2Leaf, Mud, and The Doode.

My four pwder blues who ive dubbed the powder crew are Pout, Ting Ting, Driptease and Pistachio.


----------



## Katie89 (Mar 12, 2021)

My other half named ours - Bowser, Yoshi and Goomba (aka Titch) 🙄


----------



## Herpin Man (Apr 11, 2018)

I name some of my frogs and other herps, but I don’t necessarily make it a point to do so.
Years ago, I felt that it was childish and amateurish to give names to herps. Nobody in my “circle“ did it. But it has since become more popular and accepted, even amongst “serious” herpers. It’s also much easier to just say “George“ than corn snake 12bh, or worse yet, “that one dark male that I got from that long haired guy at that one show”.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m not above being childish. I agree it’s infinitely easier to refer to a name than the one varadero with more solid color. Not all of my frogs have names.

I’m also weary of the issues of anthropomorphism. Anyone have any related to naming herps?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I think the cue comes with what presents more fowardly. The species and husbandry interest or the anthropomorphic projection in interest.

Handling urges in new ppl are more problemetic to deal with.

On the other end, a dour or cool affect is sometimes appropriated as a way of appearing scientific yet the actual scientists I have known were among the most emotionally intelligent people Ive encountered as well as the most hilarious.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Kmc said:


> On the other end, a dour or cool affect is sometimes appropriated as a way of appearing scientific yet the actual scientists I have known were among the most emotionally intelligent people Ive encountered as well as the most hilarious.


I figure I forfeited my right to be dour or cool when I started raising colourful frogs in glass boxes and growing wee plants.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Its Fun. Fun is multidimensional!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

One of my Gallotia has no name but the other guys do. But i like him just as much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

My young son has named my two pairs of frogs. One pair is Freddy and Ms. Slippy and other pair is Jumpy and Ms. Squeaks.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

One of these days when I get thumbnails I'm going to name one Gorgoloth The Elder: Eater of Hearts and Night Bringer to the Doomed Majority. Gonna have to make bigger cells on the spreadsheet though.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fahad said:


> One of these days when I get thumbnails I'm going to name one Gorgoloth The Elder: Eater of Hearts and Night Bringer to the Doomed Majority. Gonna have to make bigger cells on the spreadsheet though.


Those are some odd names, I might have some thumbnails available for you in the next couple of months... ;-)


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Those are some odd names, I might have some thumbnails available for you in the next couple of months... ;-)


I'm dialed into Imitators ... I know you like your shadowy undetectable ninja frogs. My attention span can't handle it.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fahad said:


> I'm dialed into Imitators ... I know you like your shadowy undetectable ninja frogs. My attention span can't handle it.


Just walked into the frog room and took this picture... Sorry for the dirty glass... not undetectable...









And in another tank


----------



## Peregrin1 (Apr 28, 2020)

All my frogs come with names so I don't have to.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

Kmc said:


> One of my Gallotia has no name but the other guys do. But i like him just as much.


Sounds like that one needs a name.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes nothing seems to stick. He is keen and shy and very plain colored compared to the other males.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Betta many years ago I had a small collection of Bettas and I named them all after rock stars.

I had them in a wide tank partitioned in diagonals with plenty of visual walls (hornwort in each with malayan wood structures) so that they only displayed to each other when they felt like it. 

Bettas are the best. There is an interesting chord of responsiveness and an almost cat like gestalt to their ways.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Fahad said:


> I'm dialed into Imitators ... I know you like your shadowy undetectable ninja frogs. My attention span can't handle it.


I have some imitators who would care to differ with your assumption of visibility!!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Chris S said:


> I have some imitators who would care to differ with your assumption of visibility!!


Lying, no-good, freeloading, non-conforming dendrobatids, the lot of 'em.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Reprobate Dendrobatids!


----------



## Patterhorn (Oct 4, 2019)

Unnamed pets are immortal.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

On the contrary, I feel like that named goldfish just won’t die.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not usually, but I had a Paru that I called raptor because every time I went to feed, he'd come running from the back of the heavily planted tank, shaking all the leaves as he moved, and it reminded me of the beginning of Jurassic Park.


----------



## imchet (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh yeah!

Orange galacs
Clementine is lighter orange probable F lighter 
color orange citrus fruit
Cara Cara is darker orange probable M bright 
darker orange citrus fruit

Marbled newts
Beauty - nearly perfect symmetrical markings
Spooky - marking that looks like a ghost
Hammerhead - markings on head make T 
shape
Marmy - has a more marbled appearance 
Marmy is short for Marmoratus which 
means marbled and is their
species name Triturus Marmoratus


I like to choose names that help me visually identify them, it's fun and it helps me monitor their individual health and behavior better.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclops23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I’ve only had 4 but I named them all. My two azureus were Hypno-Toad and Ed. My wife wanted to name one of my Patricias “Tortuga”, which is Spanish for turtle. So I named the other one Sapo, Spanish for toad. Made me laugh. It’s fun to name them and had no problems with anthropomorphism. My young son will probably like my next frogs having names also


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Zoos name their guys, even many researchers have replaced C10 and GAlpha 1 with David Greybeard, and Elise etc. Warmth, even humor, can exist with science without strain.


----------



## BHunts4Frogs (Feb 9, 2021)

I dont name my frogs, but I do my tarantulas. Guess cuz the frogs are hard to tell apart in each tank.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

*Mister Minks. *_Grammostola pulchra._

Raised from sling and gifted to a young hobbyiest who was the smartest T keeper I have ever had the privilege to cross paths with.


----------



## andrew_t13 (Aug 16, 2018)

My Costa Rican is named Fat Girl, cause she's fat. Lol


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

Flint and Chert, my new SIs, ‘cause they’re arrow frogs, right?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh thats good Lk! And they are like sparks arent they?!


----------



## kate_stpaul (May 28, 2021)

We have one D. auratus right now, still a froglet, called *Chiquitita*, or *Chiqui* for short. It's a term of endearment, meaning "little one" in Spanish.

Our second D. auratus coming home next week, my son named *Rana* -- Spanish for frog. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Ive got Rainman & Reggae, Starlet (since shes started to come out more) Elid, Kashmir, Galaxy and Ms Mandelbrot.


Currently I have 3 American Bullfrog tadpoles and the pair of Bakhuis I just bought are supposed to be here tomorrow. The bullfrogs my son decided to name Gary, Jeff, and Garfield. I think those are really cute names for our fat tadpoles (just getting fatter everyday and their little legs are starting to develop). Haven't named the Bakhuis yet but I am sure when they arrive tomorrow my son will be full of ideas (little does he know I already have a name in mind for the female, I might like to call her 'Priya' so we will have to see if that name suits her when she arrives).


----------



## Thekla (Aug 2, 2019)

When I got my first two BYHs (froglets at that time) I named them Ernie and Bert, later on when it became obvious that Ernie actually was a girl, I renamed her Erna. So I have Erna and Bert.
My group of R. variabilis (1:3) are called Casanova and his girls, and my newest pair (D. t. azureus) are called Tristan and Isolde. So, yes I name them because it's so much easier that way to greet them in the morning. 

I also named all my tarantulas, only my mourning geckos are simply referred to as "The Squeakies".


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

😄


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I keep spreadsheets of all my herps, and I give them a call name for handy reference. Using a number is more methodical, and I use that for my williamsi geckos, but it's easier to converse casually about them with a call name than 971XBC56 or the like. I suppose I should probably use a number system for my frogs as well, but haven't yet implemented one. For me, the geckos are easier to number because their hatch dates are clear and I can incorporate that into their identifier, where OOW dates are not as precise. I could come up with something, but for now, I'm fine with call names.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I have to admit being interested in your call names. As I really like the way you write.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, thank you. I promise you, though, that they are not very interesting. I did name one of my mints Grendel, and chose a cow/large animal naming theme for them given their relative size among their fellow dendrobatids. The rest have less...dignified names, shall we say, Blobhead being one example. I tried to give a theme to each tank.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for responding. Yeah they kind of give handles to themselves.

I have to admit to being charmed and putting thought into it because it makes me happy.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Kmc said:


> I have to admit to being charmed and putting thought into it because it makes me happy.


I also enjoy respecting them as individuals in this way. I like to give them their names informed by their observable character, but in some cases, I labored over it for so long that I settled for simplistic descriptors. For instance, with one group, I forgot the names I'd given repeatedly for three years, which is actually what prompted me to start keeping records. Referring to one as Blobhead really goes against my aesthetic, but I'm trying to teach myself not to take everything so seriously all the time.


----------



## crbonade (May 13, 2021)

Azureus (all genders made up because they're too young to tell still):
Morty (short for Dumortierite)









Sky (because she has a lighter blue body)









Shy Boy (actually may need to put him into a separate grow-out tank, he's smaller than all the others, and I've noticed multiple others sitting/standing on him 😕)









Bold Wattley (he's lean, but not as skinny as he looks at this angle FYI)









Big Wattley








The two Wattley line frogs are ginormous compared to the others, it's kind of fascinating to me! Also much less symmetrical in terms of their spots.

Banded leuc: Bandit, partly because I got lazy with the name and partly because he hides like a ninja. Getting a tankmate tomorrow which hopefully makes him a little bolder...


----------



## tinc2344 (Jul 23, 2008)

The one on the left my oldest daughter named Barry B. Benson and the one on the right is unnamed at the moment as my youngest daughter wants to know if it is a male of female first. Also have another named Mr. Bumbles named by my youngest son, and a 4th unnamed that is my oldest son's.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Thats an splendid photo of happy looking leucs.

Barry B. Benson and Mr Bumbles are Top Shelf names with brightness and bounce just like them.


----------

